# Polystyrene/Foam sheets - Sutton, Surrey



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey

Anyone know where I can get a polystyrene or foam sheet in Sutton, Surrey from? Im after some material to make a lizard fake background from. 

Jx


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

B&Q.. sell them . 

if they don't have any in stock then you can order them to be delivered to your door .. 

Alan


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Got mine from b & q in purley, thats not to far from you :2thumb:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

In the end I ended up buying a packet of polystyrene tiles from Homebase.

B&Q only sold packs of 6 (mayb 8) thick-thick sheets in Sutton, which were very expensive. Supprising for the biggest B&Q in the SE.

I asked for polystyrene tiles as they advertise on the website and they were no longer stocked in stores.

Took me 3 days to find some 

For whatever reason, I thought making a vivarium background would be cheap, oh no


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

ebay, blessed lovely ebay 

ed



Sollytear said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a polystyrene or foam sheet in Sutton, Surrey from? Im after some material to make a lizard fake background from.
> 
> Jx


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Problem I found with ebay was that they only sold numerous quantity, just like in B&Q. Except for one person, but then I felt the price was so expensive for the quantity supplied.


----------

